# When will I learn not to do this anymore?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I have learned that I can't use the router anywhere the blades will be running parallel with the wood grain............ or this type of thing is almost sure to happen. So I run the band saw as close as I dare, route where it's safe to router and sand off what's left. It's not that I forget that practice, I just push my luck a little too far and in an instant it's all over but the crying. :confusion:


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

:confusion: Been there, I feel your pain.

Are you going to repair it and do a burst with black edges?

Mike


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Ouch, that totally sucks...how are you supposed to route out the groove for bindings then?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

There are certain spots .. like right there..... I will feed it backwards.....


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mike Potvin said:


> :confusion: Been there, I feel your pain.
> 
> Are you going to repair it and do a burst with black edges?
> 
> Mike


Good idea, and pretty much my only option at this point. It was going to be bound, but that's out of the question now



Scotty said:


> Ouch, that totally sucks...how are you supposed to route out the groove for bindings then?


You know, I've never had this happen on a binding cut. I wonder if it's because my rabbit cutter is much larger diameter or because I'm only taking 1/8" or less. Hmmmmmm
Or is it because I'm being so much more careful on a binding cut 

- - - Updated - - -



shoretyus said:


> There are certain spots .. like right there..... I will feed it backwards.....


I'll try that, (next time) thanks.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chalk it up as a true relic. if you actually cried, then there's your mojo.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I'll try that, (next time) thanks.


Careful... but I found that ( that is a tele correct) at that spot and the lower forward bout are particularly vulnerable. Totally against woodworking rules... but it works. Maple like that can be pretty brittle and the bit acts like an axe. 
Oh and I am using a shaper with a router bit ...ie the router is in a fixed position.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Dave, it looks like a great place to just sand down an armrest contour


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keto said:


> Dave, it looks like a great place to just sand down an armrest contour


good point! I never thought of that.
I was running the body over the router up-side down to trim the overhang off the maple top. Normally damage happens on the jack side.......not in arm contour territory

- - - Updated - - -



adcandour said:


> Chalk it up as a true relic. if you actually cried, then there's your mojo.


no tears were shed. Couple choice words made into short sentences, a roll of the eyes, and that's about it. Pick up the pieces and grab the glue.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

This jazzmaster went way better. Hollowed out mahogany body with a spalted maple top. No rips, no tears.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

keto said:


> Dave, it looks like a great place to just sand down an armrest contour


This a brilliant idea!!!

RB


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Glue it back and do a sunburst


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Amprepair said:


> Glue it back and do a sunburst


Yup, already glued back on, sanded down and it's now a blue burst with a very dark (black) edge. Turning out pretty good.

I couldn't do the arm relief idea on it because the body is extensivly chambered (hollowed out) and there just wasn't enough thickness left for an arm cut.
It started out life as a northern ash tele body blank that Kent made and gave me. It was heavy.....over 10lbs I'm sure. It's much lighter now


----------

